# Looking For The Best Charcoal



## jbc1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I just got turned on to lump wood charcoal by a buddy of mine, although I'm not sure what the brand was. I don't ever want to use something like Kingsford again, so I'm wondering what people think are the best charcoal's available. I want to try out various ones until I find the best one. Any tips are helpful!


----------



## seenred (Feb 14, 2017)

JBC1 said:


> *  I want to try out various ones until I find the best one.*


IMHO, this is the way to go.  If you research this subject very much, you'll find that there are as many opinions about which brand is best as there are brands on the market.  Trying different brands yourself allows you to form your own opinion about what works best for your own needs.  

That being said, some of the brands of lump that I've used with good results include:

B&B (this is the one I've been using lately...and I really like it)

Royal Oak

Cowboy

Some I haven't tried, but have heard good things about:

Humphrey's

Western

Kamado Joe

Rockwood

And there are dozens more out there...too many to list, and it seems that every region of the country has several that are specific to only that region.

Like I said, opinions vary...what I like, another guy may not care for.  

Red


----------



## jakester (Feb 14, 2017)

whats wrong with Kingsford. Some of the best bbq is made using Kingsford


----------



## phatbac (Feb 14, 2017)

jakester said:


> whats wrong with Kingsford. Some of the best bbq is made using Kingsford


nothing really some people don't like the ash production but i have cooked some of my best Q with kingsford blue bag. i start my lang with kingsford because its cheap and works well every time.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 14, 2017)

The only lump charcoal I have tried was Royal Oak and a store brand.  Had mixed results with the Royal Oak. It burned nicely but there was such a huge range in the size of the pieces.  In one bag I got a piece that was way to big.  It would not even fit in my charcoal chimney.  The rest of the bag was primarily pieces around the size of fun size candy bars.  The other bag I had was a bit better.  The store brand was not worth buying but I had someone give it to me so I didn't pay for it at least.


----------



## andrewv (Feb 14, 2017)

There is an incredible charcoal database online that is very comprehensive. I'm not sure about rules posting to outside websites but the name is http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprank.htm

I know the name doesn't save anything about charcoal but I promise it's not spam


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2017)

For lump I use RO and  Humphreys which is my favorite and for briqs is Trader Joe's and kbb.


----------



## ncgrillmaster (Feb 15, 2017)

I like Cowboy lump, and Stubb's ( with vegetable binder) briquettes. Both have always worked well for me, in OK Joe smoker and Weber kettle.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 15, 2017)

I use whatever is on sale...


----------

